# no sentir nada anímica ni sentimentalmente



## Einer_Nielsen

Creo que era una palabra compuesta empezaba con el prefijo a- de negacion y calculo que se debe usar mucho en psicologia.
Al que me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco. =)


----------



## Bocha

Hola Einer_Nielsen:

Se me ocurre _apatía_.


*apatía*

*1. *f. Impasibilidad del ánimo.

DRAE


----------



## Einer_Nielsen

Bocha said:


> Hola Einer_Nielsen:
> 
> Se me ocurre _apatía_.
> 
> 
> *apatía*
> 
> *1. *f. Impasibilidad del ánimo.
> 
> DRAE


mmh, era una palabra mas larga, parecia realmente un termino medico. Gracias igual


----------



## Berenguer

Einer_Nielsen said:


> mmh, era una palabra mas larga, parecia realmente un termino medico. Gracias igual



Yo también iba a sugerir apatía, pero se me ocurre otra opción un poquitín más técnica: *astenia*.
De la RAE:
*astenia**.*
 (Del gr. ἀσθένεια, debilidad).
* 1.     * f._ Med._ Falta o decaimiento de fuerzas caracterizado por apatía, fatiga física o ausencia de iniciativa.


----------



## Einer_Nielsen

Berenguer said:


> Yo también iba a sugerir apatía, pero se me ocurre otra opción un poquitín más técnica: *astenia*.
> De la RAE:
> *astenia**.*
> (Del gr. ἀσθένεια, debilidad).
> *1. *f._ Med._ Falta o decaimiento de fuerzas caracterizado por apatía, fatiga física o ausencia de iniciativa.


Nop, no es astenia tampoco. =(
Quiero aclarar que no es seguro el prefijo de negacion al principio pero me parece que si.


----------



## Berenguer

Einer_Nielsen said:


> Nop, no es astenia tampoco. =(
> Quiero aclarar que no es seguro el prefijo de negacion al principio pero me parece que si.


Espera...acabo de leer que puede que tenga relación con la psicología...
¿Puede ser que la que busques sea *alienación*?
De la RAE:
*alienación**.*
 (Del lat. _alienatĭo, -ōnis_).

[...]
* 5.     * f._ Psicol._ Estado mental caracterizado por una pérdida del sentimiento de la propia identidad.


----------



## Einer_Nielsen

Berenguer said:


> Espera...acabo de leer que puede que tenga relación con la psicología...
> ¿Puede ser que la que busques sea *alienación*?
> De la RAE:
> *alienación**.*
> (Del lat. _alienatĭo, -ōnis_).
> 
> [...]
> *5. *f._ Psicol._ Estado mental caracterizado por una pérdida del sentimiento de la propia identidad.


mmh, no.. es una palabra que decis: -Nooo, esta palabra no la sabe nadie loco!


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

En el griego antiguo existía la voz *phoría *que literalmente significa *emoción*. Esta voz griega dio origen a su vez al vocablo latino *foria *cuyo contenido semántico es también *emoción*, a partir de este último término del latín se han formado actualmente en el idioma español varias palabras propias del ámbito médico-psiquiátrico que hacen referencia al estado emocional de una persona (tal como la palabra *euforia*). Así que etimológicamente hablando se podría formar y usar la voz *aforia* para denotar aquel estado mental de una persona que se caracteriza por la falta total de emociones. Sin embargo, investigando un poco he encontrado que en el contexto médico la voz *aforia* *ya existe* pero se usa más bien como un sinónimo de *esterilidad  *.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Einer_Nielsen said:


> Creo que era una palabra compuesta empezaba con el prefijo a- de negacion y calculo que se debe usar mucho en psicologia.
> Al que me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco. =)


 
Escepticismo, indiferencia???


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Que tal _abatimiento?_


----------



## magdala

Catatonia?


----------



## Katanka

Anestesiado. Aunque se utiliza mayoritariamente en un lenguaje coloquial ademas de a- en este caso no ser un prefijo...


----------



## pejeman

A mí me parece que es "muerto."


----------



## magdala

Me acordé ahora de otra a propósito del "muerto" de Pejeman! 
No será aletargado?


----------



## Einer_Nielsen

Nop, no es muerto, ni aletargado, ni anesteciado, ni catatonico, ni abatido, ni esceptico, ni indiferencia, ni aforico. =(
Lo lei hace unos meses cuando estaba leyendo sintomas de la depresion en internet, traté de encontrar la pagina de donde la saqué pero todavia no la pude encontrar.
Una cosa mas, gracias a todos por la onda que le ponen. =)


----------



## hosec

¿Indolente? ¿Abúlico? ¿Pasota? (Aunque este último no sea muy técnico, vaya).


----------



## nagusi

Einer_Nielsen said:


> Creo que era una palabra compuesta empezaba con el prefijo a- de negacion y calculo que se debe usar mucho en psicologia.
> Al que me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco. =)


Hola,
¿te sirve el término Alexitimia?

Es la incapacidad de la persona de mostrar su afectividad, falta de expresion de sus emociones (Blanca Camucet)
Incapaz de verbalizar afectos 
Dificultad o incapacidad para identificar y expresar sentimientos y emociones.
Espero que te ayude.Yo no la había escuchado.Será un término usado solo en psicología
unsaludo


----------



## Berenguer

Una más: "retraimiento"


----------



## bb008

Ido, lelo, pudiese ser, qué me dicen...


----------



## bb008

Cabilando, pensé también en la palabra Shock, también cuando se está en coma...


----------



## faranji

Mis 0.02$:

*indolente*
_(Del latín_ indŏlens, -entis_,_ _insensible)._

1. adj. Que no se afecta o conmueve.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Einer*: te paso este vínculo en el que quizá encuentres tu palabreja si buscas "sentimiento".


----------



## bb008

Einer_Nielsen said:


> Creo que era una palabra compuesta empezaba con el prefijo a- de negacion y calculo que se debe usar mucho en psicologia.
> Al que me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco. =)


 
Distimia...


----------



## Aloas

Einer_Nielsen said:


> Nop, no es muerto, ni aletargado, ni anesteciado, ni catatonico, ni abatido, ni esceptico, ni indiferencia, ni aforico. =(
> Lo lei hace unos meses cuando estaba leyendo sintomas de la depresion en internet, traté de encontrar la pagina de donde la saqué pero todavia no la pude encontrar.
> Una cosa mas, gracias a todos por la onda que le ponen. =)




Síndrome amotivacional.


----------



## Ochunito

HOLA: Repecto a la palabra que manifiesta no sentir nada anímica ni sentimentalmente, lo razonable es pensar en INDIFERENCIA, pero podría ser también AFASIA aunque esta no concuerda exactamente con esa descripción.


----------



## Ochunito

He visto que alguien escribió POQUITÍN, yo estoy tratando de ver si esa palabra es correcta; correcta en el sentido de que se puede usar, porque no figura en ningún diccionario; tal vez haya debido comenzar buscando POCO, no sé, si alguien sabe algo....


----------



## bb008

Ochunito said:


> He visto que alguien escribió POQUITÍN, yo estoy tratando de ver si esa palabra es correcta; correcta en el sentido de que se puede usar, porque no figura en ningún diccionario; tal vez haya debido comenzar buscando POCO, no sé, si alguien sabe algo....


 
Hola:

Ochunito, aquí como que todo el mundo tiró la toalla con esa palabrita, hace como 2 semanas se esta discutiendo y nuestro amigo Einer_Nielsen como que se olvido... será que intentamos nuevamente y seguimos buscando la palabra... 

Aloas dice  síndrome amotivacional...esto tiene que ver con la yerbita y problemas de memoria.

Donde estas Einer_Nielsen... SOS


----------



## ampurdan

No coincide exactamente con tu definición, pero quizá: ¿ataraxia?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que interesante señor Ampurdan.
Ojala esa si sea la palabra, está bastante relacionada con la pregunta original.
La ataraxia es, por tanto, tranquilidad, serenidad e imperturbabilidad en relación con el alma, la razón y los sentimientos.

El Joven Einer, hizo la pregunta y se marchó, lo seguiremos esperando impacientes...


----------



## frida-nc

Otra posibilidad: anhedonia: la incapacidad para sentir placer.  Se usa mucho en la psicología.


----------



## iherco

¿Abúlico, tal vez? En rigor, a-búlico (sin voluntad) está obviamente referido a la voluntad y no al sentimiento. Pero pensé que podía haber sido usada con un sentido extendido.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.
Una más ¿autismo/autista?


----------



## iherco

Esa es una palabra técnica pero que ha llegado al vocabulario popular. Podría ser... Sería bueno que lo diga quien inició esta búsqueda ¿verdad?


----------



## eklove

la palabra es deprivacion...


----------



## XiaoRoel

En alguno de sus significados podría ser *cataplexia*. También podría servir *carosis*. En algún sentido, también *síncope* o *catalepsia*.


----------



## Einer_Nielsen

Gracias a todos. La palabra que buscaba era "abulia" pero gracias a ustedes aprendi muchos terminos nuevos que me fueron de gran ayuda.

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## pmassieu

Me suena a que busques: ALEDONIA (pérdida de interés o placer).




Einer_Nielsen said:


> Creo que era una palabra compuesta empezaba con el prefijo a- de negacion y calculo que se debe usar mucho en psicologia.
> Al que me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco. =)


----------



## LKATHERINELOPEZ

*Ahedonia: es la incapacidad para experimentar placer, la pérdida de interés o satisfacción
en casi todas las actividades. Se considera una falta de reactividad a los estímulos habitualmente placenteros.*


----------

